# ECF: Game 3: Heat @ Pistons



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

<center>
PLAYOFFS 2005

Eastern Conference Finals
Game Three
Sunday, May 29th--8:00ET TNT









Miami Heat
(59-23)

vs.









Detroit Pistons
(54-28)

Series
(1-1)

Previous Results:
Heat 77 @ Pistons 78
Heat 89 @ Pistons 78
 Pistons 80 @ Heat 72


*Starting Lineups:*

    
vs.
    

_Heat Bench:_
Alonzo Mourning
Keyon Dooling
Shandon Anderson
Michael Doleac
Christian Laettner
Rasual Butler 
Steve Smith

</center>


----------



## DWadeistheTruth (Apr 25, 2005)

I been in the money, like almost evertime, except once, so here goes so you could know what is going down. The Piston's might do a mistake of trying to play slower, cause when they pick up the tempo, they did mad turnovers, I think lacking aggresiveness, makes you to much of a one dimensional team. The Heat will be winning by 13 points, when 5 minutes left in the game, Wade will scored 25 points, double teams, will let him, pass more assissts, he is a mark man know in this series, he will drop 11 of them, like 5 rebounds, we will win this one by 5 points, Detroit is a good fourth quater team, we have to watch our backs. The defense will be solid on both sides, but we are more aggressive in the offense, that will be the reason we will win.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I'll be at game 3, so I won't be around....I'm gonna be behind the Heat's bench more than likely cuz I'm gettin comp. tickets from Alonzo. I'm going with the old-school red Zo jersey, so look out for me a few rows behind the bench...


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I'll be at game 3, so I won't be around....I'm gonna be behind the Heat's bench more than likely cuz I'm gettin comp. tickets from Alonzo. I'm going with the old-school red Zo jersey, so look out for me a few rows behind the bench...


Awesome... don't start throwing beers though.

I'm really pumped for this game.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I'll be at game 3, so I won't be around....I'm gonna be behind the Heat's bench more than likely cuz I'm gettin comp. tickets from Alonzo. I'm going with the old-school red Zo jersey, so look out for me a few rows behind the bench...


man, your lucky! The game is still one day away, I know its only one day, but its going to be a llllonnnggg wait


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Are we going to win this one? I'd say we have a 50/50 chance at this point. If Wade can perform again and Shaq can do a little more I believe we'll win.


----------



## Sueng (Oct 26, 2004)

Be careful Shaq Diesel, Detroit fans are nasty little buggers.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

I really hope we can take this, this would make the series much more easier!


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I'll be at game 3, so I won't be around....I'm gonna be behind the Heat's bench more than likely cuz I'm gettin comp. tickets from Alonzo. I'm going with the old-school red Zo jersey, so look out for me a few rows behind the bench...


Do the Heat a favor and throw a beer in Ben Wallace's face.


----------



## P33r~ (Nov 22, 2004)

gian said:


> Do the Heat a favor and throw a beer in Ben Wallace's face.


Yeah he might do something crazy like run into the stands and assault the wrong guy. 

Nice to see some of you guys complaining about Pistons fans even before the game. Just don't wear an artest jersey like pacersguy and you'll be fine. GL in the game.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

P33r~ said:


> Yeah he might do something crazy like run into the stands and assault the wrong guy.
> 
> Nice to see some of you guys complaining about Pistons fans even before the game. Just don't wear an artest jersey like pacersguy and you'll be fine. GL in the game.


Detroit fans are too quick to take offense. Do you really want to see me complaining about Pistons fans?! Because you seem really touchy with that subject, and I want to do nothing less than to piss you off.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Ya'll can look for me....I'm pretty sure I'm behind the Heat bench. It was a tough decision on which jersey to wear, but I'm going to go with the throwback red Zo jersey....

keep an eye out for me


----------



## P33r~ (Nov 22, 2004)

gian said:


> Detroit fans are too quick to take offense. Do you really want to see me complaining about Pistons fans?! Because you seem really touchy with that subject, and I want to do nothing less than to piss you off.


Actually only the first part of my post was directed to you and it was really more of a jab at artest than you guys. There was no jest in that comment "dont wear an artest jersey," because thats what pacersguy actually did and he says fans didn't take kindly to it :angel: 

Uhh i didnt take offense. Otherwise i wouldnt have said to you guys good luck for the game. I'm probably one of the most unbiased pistons fans here and i look at a lot of stuff POV of heat fans. But if you really want to complain about pistons fans, go ahead i wont mind. sheesh.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

long alley oop to Wade.. Slamma Jamma!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

I hate this start

horrible defense and wade is taking too many long jumpers


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

We look like crap early again. A few bad calls went against us also.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade with the floater

Eddie for 3

Shaq with the jump hook for 2


Tied at 13


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Shaq with the lay in, he has 8.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Jones cant get close to guarding Chauncy


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Where are all the Heat fans tonight?


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

we need to hit free throws

and shaq out....he hasnt missed anything....why is he out so early??


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade needs to hit sum f'n ft's!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Van Gundy has said he only wants to play shaq around 30 mins

dores he realize how huge this game is? Shaq needs to play 35-40


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> we need to hit free throws
> 
> and shaq out....he hasnt missed anything....why is he out so early??


Seems he's been hot early in every game this series, and Stan sits him. He ends up being cold usually when he gets back into the game. I understand that Shaq is injured and we need his energy for the 2nd half, but u just dont sit a guy when he's hot. I don't understand it.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Heated said:


> Seems he's been hot early in every game this series, and Stan sits him. He ends up being cold usually when he gets back into the game. I understand that Shaq is injured and we need his energy for the 2nd half, but u just dont sit a guy when he's hot. I don't understand it.


agreed 100%


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Shaq told Van Gundy he was in rhythm and he didnt want to come out. What a coincidence. Van Gundy is not a good coach. It's that simple.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> Van Gundy has said he only wants to play shaq around 30 mins
> 
> dores he realize how huge this game is? Shaq needs to play 35-40


If Shaq is dragging his leg up the court in the 4th he'll be totally useless!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Zo got fouled on that rebound.....he visibly got pushed out of bounds


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Damon.....3 and 1


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

D.J. for 3 and 1!!!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

HEATLUNATIC said:


> If Shaq is dragging his leg up the court in the 4th he'll be totally useless!


If Shaq says he's ready to go. Let him GO. We need this game badly.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Detroit is missing ft after ft


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Where was the foul there? I didn't see it.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

What............that sucked.....2 fouls now on dwyane


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

The 3 to end the quarter sucked too =/ After an airball no less and they only got the ball because of a careless mistake by Wade.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Sual for TREE!

AND [email protected]


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Sual is hot from 3pt land!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Butler is hitting shots, but a big defensive mistake right there


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Their crowd isn't very loud..


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Where was the foul on Sheed there? Shoulda been and1 :biggrin:

Edit: n/m it looked clean on the replay.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

we cant keep leaving dyess this open. He will make those more then miss em


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Shaq cant guard Dyess


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

A couple horrible plays in a row

Dyess and 1
the rasual shot was idiotic
Shaq shouldnt of fouled Sheed. Not needed.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

2 wade jumpers in a row

I didnt like that defense. RIP got wide open but missed the shot. Our d needs to improve


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Shaq/Wade with 28, 14 a piece. Heat up by 4.


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

Yeah but you gotta be happy Shaq is looking the best we've seen him the entire playoffs and Wade looks to be having another great game right now. With a healthy Shaq + Wade you have to like our chances.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

mippo said:


> Yeah but you gotta be happy Shaq is looking the best we've seen him the entire playoffs and Wade looks to be having another great game right now. With a healthy Shaq + Wade you have to like our chances.


true, but can they keep this up all game????

we need to improve our d and get eddie and Damon involved if we want to win this game


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

all those comparisons to last year's pistons/lakers can be throw out the window


Wade 20 pts (9-12 shooting) in the first half


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Heat are up 2 at the half

could be around 6, but we gave some points back at the end. Our defense needs to improve


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

DJ for 2.
EJ for 3.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

our offense looks great


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade has 23, gets fouled. He'll be at the line. Heat up by 7.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Rip wide open again

if we give up this lead on the road, I dont see us winning like we did in game 2. We need to hold


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

awesome block right there


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wow wade with the follow. 27 pts.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

that wasnt a foul. More offensive then anything


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

our offense looks so good right now...working on all cylinders


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Nice to see Haslem finally getting involved.


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

That ball didn't look tipped I think it was a good call and Wade just shot the air ball. Give credit to Prince for getting right in his face to affect the shot. 

In any case, Heat are firing on all cylinders right now and are looking great. If we keep this up, it could be a nice blowout in Detroit.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

What the hell was that Damon. Holy crap.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

that was the most idiotic shot I have ever seen. What the hell was that


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

time to bring wade back in....only a 6 point game


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

This is where I hate Stan Van Gundy. He uses a lead to rest players that should be playing and pushing the lead. Why is Dwyane Wade on the bench with this much time left in the 3rd... Seriously.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

mippo said:


> This is where I hate Stan Van Gundy. He uses a lead to rest players that should be playing and pushing the lead. Why is Dwyane Wade on the bench with this much time left in the 3rd... Seriously.


So he can play the entire 4th!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Because Dwyane is visably drained. Rest him up so he can dominate the 4th. It's not a bad thing. This time I agree with Van Gundy. Shaq has to hold the lead.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

I never had a problem with SVG before

but this game taking players out when they have been hot has just been annoying


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

We always choke in the 3rd quarter. I don't understand it. You can't blow a lead on the road.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

FREE THROWS

zo hits the first
hits the second


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

didnt look like a foul


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Where was the foul there? Suddenly RIP touches the ball and its an auto foul.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Keyon is playing well, but he just doesnt like passing the ball at times


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Man these battles with Detroit are nerve-racking.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Heated said:


> Man these battles with Detroit are nerve-racking.


yep they are. Hopefully wade and shaq play all 12 minutes. We need them both in


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Great....a wide open 3 for Hunter....cant let that happen


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wow, are you kidding me.


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

Look at this line-up. Stan Van Gundy is a moron. I'm sorry, but this is ridiculous.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

damn...getting a tech at the wrong time


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Here we go again.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I think its time for the Twin Towers.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Where Was That Foul. There Was No One Near Him.


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

Why do we have THREE BENCH PLAYERS IN? This is ridiculous, we started the 4th quarter with FOUR BENCH PLAYERS. Put your starters back in, quit taking stars out in the middle of quarters, and if you can't coach in the playoffs, go bring Riley down so our championship team doesn't lose because of completely mediocre coach.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

wade needs to get involved again


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

This game is being stolen from us. And not by Detroit.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

they call that bs foul before the inbound....


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Finally.. Eddie.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

how do we let up a big tip in like that in such a big game....shaq isnt even trying to rebound anymore


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Rasual big shot


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wooh.. 3 and 1!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Sual for 3 and 1!!!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Eddie! Eddie! Eddie!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

should of been an and 1 on that eddie layup


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

Keep it up for another minute or two then bring back Wade to close out the game. It's gonna be another close game because we once again failed to protect a lead, thanks Van Gundy.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Go, Dwyane Wad... i mean, Heat! :biggrin:


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

sheed obviously grabbed shaqs arm there


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Shaq hits last 4 FTS heat up by 2.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

E.J. is getting it done in the 4th!!!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wallace Wallace Mcdyess and Wade all with 5 fouls.

Shaq hits last 6 Fts. Heat by 6


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Shaq is hitting ft's!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

nobody fouled rip there....what bs


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

5 fouls on Wade and Zo...


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Technical on Sheed.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

thanks sheed


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

this last 3:30 is going to seem so so long


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

woot more FTs. Bout to go up by 9. Tech on Billups. We'll take our Home Court back. Thanks.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

thanks Billups

3 ft's


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

But our team is choking on the FT line to put the game away. Go figure.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade with the Jordan fadeaway!!!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade with the fadaway. That should just about do it boys.


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

Outside of a complete collapse, we win this game.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

mippo said:


> Outside of a complete collapse, we win this game.


no lead is safe when we have trouble making free throws. Today hasnt been a good ft day


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Up by 9. 2:30 left with possession. Lets get it done.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

pistons didnt foul shaq.....how stupid could they be


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade is hitting ft's in the 4th!!!:biggrin:


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Zo is done...


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

We just need to protect the ball and play solid to finish. A few silly turnovers and a 3 pointer or two and it's a close game again. This game is taking forever to finish I just want it to be over already.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

haha. Detroit fans leaving early....I thought they were so passionate. DONT THEY BELEIVE


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Up 8, 1:14 left....lets play defense without fouling


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

We really just need one more stop to put this game away.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

FREE THROWS

Shaq misses the 1st 
Shaq makes the 2nd


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Shaq keeps hitting ft's!!!:biggrin:


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

Now it's over. Home court now belongs to Miami again.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

FREE THROWS

Damon makes the 1st
Damon misses the 2nd


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

I hate damon at the line

FREE THROWS

Damon misses the 1st
Damon makes the 2nd


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Eddie maked the 1st
Eddie makes the 2nd

this game is sealed


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

2-1!!!! lets go guys, so close, lets finish it


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

It's so funny how people dismiss the Heat so quickly after dropping Game 1. Let's hear them talk **** now...


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

*Basketball Anomaly*

We get killed in the paint 22-40 and this is the one game we win relatively with more ease.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

PartisanRanger said:


> It's so funny how people dismiss the Heat so quickly after dropping Game 1. Let's hear them talk **** now...



:yes:


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

I thought we did an awesome job at making them play at our pace. Thats why we won. Again I did not like what Stan did at the end of the 3rd and it almost cost us again. He pulled wade too early...dwyane might have asked for a break though...regardless...when he did get in Stan ran the offense through Keyon and didnt get wade the ball. Dwyane has been successful when he carries the ball off the court. Dooling is awesome for a spark off the bench but he cannot run the half court set at all. Hunter did a good job denying Wade the ball, but no one on the floor could get it to him. Wade didnt see the ball, completely lost his rythym and picked up 2 quick touchy fouls...As soon as damon came back...we took over. 

Basically I like keyon alot, but he cannot control the ball every time up the court. He's not a passer and he sort of collapsed the offense at the end of the 3rd and beginning of the 4th. If not for that its a runaway and wade mighta scored 50 tonight.

ALSO This is the 3rd Pistons game this year that we have made significant gains with wade on the bench. It seems like they arent sure of a plan of what to do when Wade isn't there.

I like what I am seeing...we still have a few notches we can pick it up to but we won relatively easily on the road tonight. Good game for all the guys to step it up. Definetly a TEAM win tonight.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

alright...I was too tired after I got back from the game last night to post my thoughts, but WOW what a game...

We had great seats, probably 6 rows from the baseline on behind the basket on the Heat's bench end. We sat right across the isle from Chuck Daly (anyone who saw a Heat fan behind Chuck during the interview, that was me). 

At first, I decided to lay low since I was wearing my Heat stuff. I wasn't being too loud cheering and stuff, but afterawhile, and a little **** talking from the Pistons fans around me, I had to be an ***. So from the 2nd qtr on, I was standing up cheering and making my presence known. From what I saw, there were only 4 groups of Heat fans. There was a large group behind me with some of Dwyane's family that was the only other group that actually cheered, etc. during the game. 

In all honesty, the Palace was not that loud last night. They never really had anything to cheer about all night. I figured I'd get alot more harassment wearing a Heat jersey, but it really wasn't that bad. 

I'll be back there Tuesday for another 2 hour drive to the Palace...another win, and it's well worth it...


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> alright...I was too tired after I got back from the game last night to post my thoughts, but WOW what a game...
> 
> We had great seats, probably 6 rows from the baseline on behind the basket on the Heat's bench end. We sat right across the isle from Chuck Daly (anyone who saw a Heat fan behind Chuck during the interview, that was me).
> 
> ...


I got booed by like 30 fans when I wore my Shaq jersey in the MCI Center .


----------



## WSU151 (Mar 13, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> In all honesty, the Palace was not that loud last night. They never really had anything to cheer about all night. I figured I'd get alot more harassment wearing a Heat jersey, but it really wasn't that bad.


I noticed how quiet the crowd was on television as well. For 3/4 of the game it was as quiet as a library. 

Have fun at game four!


----------

